# Sick Red



## PlaygroundTactics (Oct 19, 2004)

well, i noticed my red last weekend flashing on the side of the tank, at first i thought he was just being territorial against his reflection but he did it for like 30 min straight so i then realized that he had a skin irratation/parasites.

i pulled him from his tank immediately and put him in a hospital tank (only fish in the tank were the red and a pleco). i began treating both tanks with maracide to get rid of it fast. the stuff didnt do a thing i lost my pleco about 2 days later and my red was disoriented, barely swimming, not eating a thing and looked like sh*t. he was producing WAY to much mucus ( slimy white all over) and showed signs of mild fin rot. so i decided theres no way im losing my red that i raised from thumbnail size to disease so i went through my fish med stock and found the copper safe (note this stuff will kill plants and the hospital tank im using is a 30 gal with $60+ in plants alone and white sand for discus to breed in). so i began to treat with not just the maracide but also the coppersafe. he looked 100% better over night and better and better everyday but he still wasnt eating. well its the 5th day and hes gobbled about 8 live ghost shrimp and 3 good size earthworms, hes cruising around the tank and is SOOOOO much better.

since he's doing alot better i wanted to ask opinions on wheter i should stop treatment with the chems and try salt?

hes still producing alot of extra mucus and his fins do look better but he may still have fin rot.

anyways what do you guys think would be best for him... continuing treatment with coppersafe and maracide OR try salt?


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello
can you post of your P ???


----------



## PlaygroundTactics (Oct 19, 2004)

im trying to but im having trouble getting ANY pics into the gallery, they are resized .jpg's and only about 50k in size... i get them uploaded and when i go to process them so they are in the gallery i get an SQL error... any help??


----------

